# OT: Hey TKF, Your Thoughts On A-Rod



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TKF, what were your thoughts when you first heard the news yesterday? I'm disappointed that this kid was on the juice, but not in the least bit suprised. 104 other players also tested positive, it will be interesting to see which players are also on that list. I still think Bud Selig is one of the biggest idiots in sports that has ever manage a league. They turned a blind eye to steriods for years, and now the sport is just tainted. The owners need to get rid of this guy, and bring some intergrity back to the league. I've heard Russ the old deputy commish that left the NBA wanted to the NFL job but didn't get it. It would be nice if he could take over MLB, and implement the same strict rules Stern has layed down as the NBA commish for 25 years. MLB is a joke now, but I will like to say this, they need to just put Pete Rose in the HOF because the circus that is taking place in the MLB pales in comparision.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*KItty..*

A little disappointed but at that time so many were juicing. Too bad because it does taint the sport. In regards to Selig.....Can you beleive that idiot makes 18M per year? That is a crime worthy of Wall Street's best.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bud Selig has a unique set of challenges dealing with Major League Baseball, particularly a players union that is incredibly strong, and not always acting in the best interest of the game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> TKF, what were your thoughts when you first heard the news yesterday? I'm disappointed that this kid was on the juice, but not in the least bit suprised. 104 other players also tested positive, it will be interesting to see which players are also on that list. I still think Bud Selig is one of the biggest idiots in sports that has ever manage a league. They turned a blind eye to steriods for years, and now the sport is just tainted. The owners need to get rid of this guy, and bring some intergrity back to the league. I've heard Russ the old deputy commish that left the NBA wanted to the NFL job but didn't get it. It would be nice if he could take over MLB, and implement the same strict rules Stern has layed down as the NBA commish for 25 years. MLB is a joke now, but I will like to say this, they need to just put Pete Rose in the HOF because the circus that is taking place in the MLB pales in comparision.


Highly disapointed. I always stuck up for a-rod, but this kills me. Shows you though how everyone was doing it. When José Canseco said 80% of MLB players have used steriod in his book years ago, he may not have been lying.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

hey if the russian guy in rocky was taking steroids to whoop rocky's ***, then as far as Im concerned the steroid era isn't only during the sammy sosa mark mcguire days.... dont be so naive guys lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

One thing about this, he will still make the HOF. Its a joke that the media even talks about him not making the HOF cause of this.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I'll post his numbers later when I get the chance but he still had HOF numbers after testing was completed after 2003. I also think if you allow him in the HOF, you have to allow Pete Rose in as well, it's only fair.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> ^ I'll post his numbers later when I get the chance but he still had HOF numbers after testing was completed after 2003. I also think if you allow him in the HOF, you have to allow Pete Rose in as well, it's only fair.


Pete Rose should have been in te HOF bfore this all happened lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well TKF, he admitted it, and I'm glad he did the right thing. I don't understand why Clemens, Bonds and the rest of the croonies won't come out and admit that they used performance enhancement drugs. I still like A-Rod even though I'm disappointed and really feel that he didn't need to cheat, he is just that good. It will be interesting to see if they will leak anyone else, because I think it's unfair he was the only one put on blast.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The shocking part and one that's not been commented on is the fact that 104 players tested positive. Thats a whole lot of people. Not sure how many players are in the MLB, but I believe the NBA has about 300 or so players.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ I'll post his numbers later when I get the chance but he still had HOF numbers after testing was completed after 2003. I also think if you allow him in the HOF, you have to allow Pete Rose in as well, it's only fair.


If they let in Rose, then they have to let in Shoeless Joe Jackson.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> The shocking part and one that's not been commented on is the fact that 104 players tested positive. Thats a whole lot of people. Not sure how many players are in the MLB, but I believe the NBA has about 300 or so players.


baseball has 25 man rosters though. with 30 teams, that means something like 750 players(not counting guys who go back and forth from the minors).

that still is obviously a lot of players to test positive. something like 13-14%.

actually from the sports illustrated link(http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/02/07/alex-rodriguez-steroids/index.html) that talks about the story, there were 1198 players tested in 2003, so that means something like 8.5% tested positive.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> If they let in Rose, then they have to let in Shoeless Joe Jackson.


Let them both in, and I bet you if they do allow Pete in he will probably be dead. Pete was a great player enough is enough. The Union is also a joke because they stated that the test results would not be disclosed......they were WRONG.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think baseball should just put a wrap on the steriod era by enforcing the most strict drug policies in all of professional sport. At this point there is just no way of knowing how many people actually used these drugs and nobody has any idea when did players started using them.

At the end of the day, if everyone used enhancements, Arod and Bonds are still the best players out of that shamed bunch. The root of competitive sport is to find out who is the best amongst a group of players, so in a twisted way that still holds true despite all of this.

So my opinion is, let Bonds into the HOF, let McGwire in, let Sosa in, let Clemens, Arod, Rafael Palmeiro, and all of the cream of the tainted crop. They were the best players of their times and they should be remembered in the history of baseball. What is important is that baseball clean up its act from now on and make sure that the league is drug free for its future fans.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> baseball has 25 man rosters though. with 30 teams, that means something like 750 players(not counting guys who go back and forth from the minors).
> 
> that still is obviously a lot of players to test positive. something like 13-14%.
> 
> actually from the sports illustrated link(http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/baseball/mlb/02/07/alex-rodriguez-steroids/index.html) that talks about the story, there were 1198 players tested in 2003, so that means something like 8.5% tested positive.


750 players
Expandable to 1200 in September.
3750 minor league players between A, Advanced A, AA, and AAA.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Well TKF, he admitted it, and I'm glad he did the right thing. I don't understand why Clemens, Bonds and the rest of the croonies won't come out and admit that they used performance enhancement drugs. I still like A-Rod even though I'm disappointed and really feel that he didn't need to cheat, he is just that good. It will be interesting to see if they will leak anyone else, because I think it's unfair he was the only one put on blast.


Yeah he did the right thing. This takes the edge off of the whole thing a little. This talk of him not making the HOF is nonsense. No way 9 years from now when hes getting ready for retirement you can tell me, even taking away the 01-03 seasons, that he isnt a first ballet HOF.

One thing I have learned about the human race in my lifetime. Is most all people have very short memories. Just look at Jason Giambi.................case and point.


----------

